# BBQ Pitmasters...



## Greg Rempe (Mar 15, 2010)

Has been picked up for a second season!!  More info to follow for casting if interested!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 15, 2010)

Hoping they will include a "Silver Throated" BBQ Radio Show moderator


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 15, 2010)

You talkin about Captain Morgan, right?


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 15, 2010)

I am speaking of *The Rempster .... The Rempinator .... Grrrrreeeeg REMPE! *I think I did here Captain Morgan on one of the early round tables and I think he could do it too.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 15, 2010)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> I am speaking of *The Rempster .... The Rempinator .... Grrrrreeeeg REMPE! *


 (insert freakin' airhorn here)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 16, 2010)

I am always available to interview Lee Ann


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I am always available to interview Lee Ann



I thought she told me she had a restraining order..........


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm headed to Virginia Thursday, if Captain Morgan has a problem, I could swing by Chesapeake if someone has to interview Lee Ann


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll give her a restraining order.

And she'll like it.


----------

